

508 Mirrorboard for Linux (evdev/uinput) - ivanstojic
http://www.ordecon.com/2008/12/29/mirrorboard-type-with-one-hand-use-the-other-for-something-else/

======
ivanstojic
Well, I'm thrifty. I'm not going to pay 150$ for something that Linux can do
for me. It turns out, it's more difficult to do this than I thought would be.

~3 hours of hacking with C.

------
jmah
Is there a Mac equivalent for this available? I'd love to get my hands on one.
uControl used to have it, but then it was removed because it was threatened
with patent infringement. <http://www.gnufoo.org/ucontrol/>

~~~
ivanstojic
I'm certainly going to try to make an OS X equivalent. I just need to haul my
ass to the other computer :-)

